# Got some bands on M&M



## Twisted Branch (Dec 1, 2020)

While at work I was thinking about how to put some flat bands on my Marksman. I decided to use locking collars. I wanted 3/8, but only had 7/16. It still had the caps on the prongs...so I pulled the bands flat and wrapped a piece of electrical tape around them...Then slid the collars on. I think I'm going to split a piece of 10 mm hose and try that instead of tape to make sure the bands don't pinch inside the collars. Also I'm gonna try the bands on the outside of the prongs.














All suggestions welcome


----------



## Twisted Branch (Dec 1, 2020)

View attachment 309498
It shoots good as it is. This is only 16' but I'm not used to gangsta style but I might have to rethink the way I shoot. Was really happy with the way things are going. I got my elevation down pretty close, but I'm grouping to the right. Still first time out...so I'm ok with it for now.


----------



## Twisted Branch (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Twisted Branch (Dec 1, 2020)

I'm gonna shorten the bands about an inch or so next time and try to get a little more out of it...but the first shot today scared the flip outta me. LOL It went thru the paper target and burlap bag in my catch box and sounded like it busted the back out of it. So I went to triple cardboard to slow down the 3/8 ball.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

They give you a lot of extra power. Reversing the elastic and pulling over the tops of those collars would seem a lot safer or just tie them on with a thin strip of elastic. 
Enjoy the addition.


----------



## Twisted Branch (Dec 1, 2020)

Ibojoe said:


> They give you a lot of extra power. Reversing the elastic and pulling over the tops of those collars would seem a lot safer or just tie them on with a thin strip of elastic.
> Enjoy the addition.


Thanks! I'll try that.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

EeeYaaoow! You are good to go! I'd watch my bands and the first spot to show stress, I'd figure out why and change. If you can learn to shoot that brute, I don't see any reason to change anything! Of course that isn't the slingshooters way. You'll have a whole house full of them soon!


----------



## Twisted Branch (Dec 1, 2020)

SJAaz said:


> EeeYaaoow! You are good to go! I'd watch my bands and the first spot to show stress, I'd figure out why and change. If you can learn to shoot that brute, I don't see any reason to change anything! Of course that isn't the slingshooters way. You'll have a whole house full of them soon!


Hahahahaha...I recognize the syndrome....guitars, old compounds, Trad bows...a house full. I've got GAS! Gear Acquisition Syndrome! LOL


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great advice. Thanks for sharing


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Looks like a great set up!

And you should have a blast trying out options like inside the forks, outside the forks, OTT and over the collars - maybe for all the above!

I usually use 5/8-inch marbles or 1/2-inch steel with the 107 bands. They are great for chucking weight!


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Looks like a great collection of bows  
I was looking up something else and came up with this
https://www.uslawshield.com/tactical-slingshots-mere-toy/

A lot of our members can't legally even own a Wrist Rocket 
I'm glad that most of us can


----------



## sbevans311 (Apr 9, 2019)

That looks great. Where did you get those collars?
Steve


----------



## sbevans311 (Apr 9, 2019)

That looks great. Where did you get those collars?
Steve


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

sbevans311 said:


> That looks great. Where did you get those collars?
> Steve


Collars with aiming dimples can purchased from Pocket Predator.


----------



## Twisted Branch (Dec 1, 2020)

sbevans311 said:


> That looks great. Where did you get those collars?
> Steve


The collars I'm using are industrial. Any industrial supply has them.


----------



## Twisted Branch (Dec 1, 2020)

KawKan said:


> Looks like a great set up!
> 
> And you should have a blast trying out options like inside the forks, outside the forks, OTT and over the collars - maybe for all the above!
> 
> I usually use 5/8-inch marbles or 1/2-inch steel with the 107 bands. They are great for chucking weight!











This came yesterday...my wife ordered these and surprised me..just waiting on my band material. But I'm leaving for work, so it's gonna be a coupla days. Can't wit to get started! LOL


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

An Oneida bow - thats sweet - always liked how they looked.


----------



## Twisted Branch (Dec 1, 2020)

mattwalt said:


> An Oneida bow - thats sweet - always liked how they looked.


Thanks, Great Finger bows.


----------

